# woman who has had 13 children is pregnant with her 14th - all are in care



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

this leaves me speechless - it really does

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/2562506/Pregnant-mum-of-13-For-every-child-they-take-Ill-have-another-one.html

caz xx


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Sadly an all too common situation I'm afraid (though the numbers are higher than most).

At least for once the Sun isn't blaming the Social Workers! Though I'm sure the Daily Hate Mail will find a way to spin this to make it all the fault of Children's Servcies  

Blu


----------



## Caz.s (Jun 27, 2008)

I too was shocked and angry when I read this last night all the old emotions like its not fair. I know the social workers are doing all they can but it makes me so mad when all we want is one. 

Sorry rant over


----------



## BudgieSeed (Jan 22, 2009)

Good Grief!  It almost makes you wish there was compulsory sterilisation but then I guess all the Human Rights issues would then come to the fore.  It's just awful.  That's 14 lives that she will have seriously screwed up.


----------



## ShahShah (Jul 21, 2008)

I really think people like her should not be allowed children, complete waste and the poor children! This just makes me so angry when there are so many people who desperately want kids!!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I totally agree ladies, but lets remember that 13 families now have an adoptive or foster child! Maybe families who have previously been down this very hard TTC rollercoaster and made the decission to create their family a different way! 

 to all

CLP


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

hope Im not going to get shot down in flames for this    but do we have factual proof that this woman has been violent to children in the past?  obviously if she has then i agree it would be better to get her sterilized!! but if she has GENUINELY changed then i wonder if she should be given a chance (obviously with extremely close supervision) I sometimes feel that people who arent quite as bright as others are presumed not to be able to care for children...
just another thought, i dont know enough about it really but feel a bit sorry for her that she has had all those babies taken away from her. 
pobby x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Pobby - it stated that she had been throgh extensive parenting assessments and continually proved unable to meet the needs of her children; violence would only be one element of that and many people who are deemed unable to parent and protect their children are often not violent, but the other concerns place the children at high risk of neglect or harm.

Parenting assessments are very expensive and if there is nothing to indicate her current situation has changed since the last assessment, it is a waste of money to assess her, but also very unfair on the couple and the baby to put them in a position where they may bond when it is certain that they will have to be separated. The outcomes for children placed permanently away from home (long-term fostering or adoption) are far better the earlier they are placed and the better their early attachment experience is.


----------



## Bubble cat (Jul 27, 2009)

Where is the man/men in all of this debate I ask?


----------



## pobby (Jun 2, 2005)

thanks Blu...I am a bit of a skimmer, probably didnt read that bit properley  
x


----------



## sparklez (Jan 12, 2009)

SHE'S DISGUSTING!!!  

Compulsary steralisation needed here I think....

She is costing the NHS millions of pounds with all her poor children being put through Social Care - fostering etc - and yet some poor people who would do anything for just one child to love and cherish, who unfortunately have to turn to Fertility treatment, have to fill out form after form just to "ask" for help from the NHS, who's funds are being devoured by this stupid woman!!!!!!!!!!!!  SO ANGRY!!!


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

I agree with Pumpkin, the only positive to this story is the fact that Social Services are taking away her children as babies now, which makes it so much easier to place them with a new family, as unscathed as possibly can be.

Jane


----------



## sohocat (Aug 11, 2009)

Pobby,
She deliberately smoked during her pregancies, some of her children were born with disabilities and some blind.  She sould be sterilized or at the very least sued for child abuse and neglect when her children are grown.  That's just the way I feel.


----------



## Marshmallow (Jun 3, 2006)

She's been photographed in today's paper heavily pregnant smoking a ***.  Obviously cares more for herself than her unborn child... 

why do "things" (can't call her anything other) like this always seem to be the type to get pregnant with no difficulties.


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

I think anyone found guilty of child abuse or neglect should be sterilised - if you abuse a dog you can be told you are not allowed more animals, and yet it is considered an 'infringement of human rights' if you said no more children. Makes me sick


----------



## BlueStar (Dec 26, 2008)

This couple look like Harry Enfields "Wayne and Waynetta".

It makes me so angry but there is always two sides to a coin and thats life really.  On the one side you get people who don't care about anything apart from when there next *** break is going to be and how much benefit they can get and on the other side you get people who are trying to make an honest living and trying to make their dreams come true.

But some good has come out of this, there is loving couples who can't have children who can provide a home for these poor children.  

P.S.  The newspaper report this to us as being very bad, but how much money did the newspaper pay Wayne and Waynetta to publish their story?  Sounds like the newspaper maybe a "devil's advocate".


----------

